# Married children CAN stay on Mom and Dads policy!



## CaféAuLait (Apr 2, 2010)

I was just reading that the new HC law will make it so a parent can cover their married children up to the age of 26 years. 


*Married,* I am bewildered. When does personality responsibility begin? Not to mention *New York and New Jersey push it all the way to age 30 and 31 for those 'children' allowed to stay on Mom and Dad&#8217;s policy*. 

Sorry but that is ridiculous IMO 31 year old does not have to pay for what he or she receives in life but can sponge off of Mom and Dad?  How can anyone justify that age? 

Helping out for the first several years I get-- but for 9 years after HS and then 13, 14 and 15 years if you graduate HS at age 17?

So two adults can get married and stay on their respective parents health insurance policies and in some states until the age of 31 years.  





> Regulations still have to be written, but here are some of the crucial specifics of the new law, based on a reading of the measure and interpretation by various experts:
> 
> It applies to young adults up to their 26th birthday who don't have access to insurance through their employer.
> 
> ...



Read more here:

2 million eager for health care on parents? plans - Health care- msnbc.com


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 2, 2010)

I almost forgot--a friend asked me if I had heard  if this will cover kids who have been forced off of TriCare at the age of 21 or just cover children/dependents  of military members until age 26? Has anyone read such so I can pass that on?


----------



## Granny (Apr 2, 2010)

Personal responsibility?  Good Lord - that's something that's been gone from here a long time ago.  I think the object of the "game" is for no one to have any responsibility for anything - it's much too burdensome on the "psyche."  Or some crap like that.

I'm with you on this one.  It's ridiculous that parents have to continue supporting their children well into their adult life.


----------



## smashedpumpkins (Jun 22, 2010)

While I agree that 31 is too old, I'm excited to hear that I can personally get back on my parents insurance plan. I'm 20 and my wife is 21. We're both relying on our schools insurance which is over $1,000 per person yearly. The coverage is basically only good for emergency rooms and we still have to pay a $2500 deductible. I really appreciate the extra support while I'm finishing up with school. I have a really bad tooth and another one starting up that I've just sat with for a year now because I can't afford any type of dental care.

After I'm employed in a few years I'll be happy to get my own insurance. Students are given FAFSA and all sorts of other aid, but yet we pay loads for health insurance and 10 times more on auto insurance.


----------

